# Kate Lawler



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I like RI:SE.

Iain Lee is funny. Although you shouldn't trust a man with a christian name for a surname he still makes me laugh.

Kate Lawler, good effort. However, and here is my flame: "loving your work" - stop telling every-fucking-one that you are loving their work. Fuck.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Mark, how can you like "ri:se". More like sle:ep! 

I'll stick with Eamon on itv ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

What's RI:SE and why does it have a colon in it?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Because it's shite and fucking pointless!

It's an early morning tv programme on channel 4


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Morning TV. Another hopeless import from the US for people with f*ck all better to do with their lives.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Its sh:te - but Kate makes it worth watching [smiley=devil.gif]

James.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I got interviewed on RI:SE once during the England Argentina game (I think) at Millenium Square in Leeds.

Was supposed to be at work though......oops 

I still think it's shite though

cheers

James


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Kate Lawler, good effort. Â However, and here is my flame: Â "loving your work" - stop telling every-fucking-one that you are loving their work. Â Fuck.


Nice legs though and always wears a suitably short skirt to show them off. ;D



> Sorry, but Eamon doesn't cut the mustard in the legs game!!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think she would be a '3 pinter' [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

She is as thick as shit but she is well worth a squirt 
Give me Denise Van Outen any morning!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Why do people watch TV in the morning? I only get up in the early morning to go to work. If I don't have to go to work then I either sleep in or do something better than watching t bloody v.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Natasha Kiplinski is the morning TV babe IMO. I just wish they would ditch that feckin high table so we could more of her


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I was more of a fan of the original RI:SE, Kirsty's nips were fantastic, proudly on display each morning without fail. Marvelous. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Kelly Brook has to be one of the fittest morning TV birds - EVER. I only ever watched morning TV when she was on. Now I just prefer to sleep for as long as i can...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> I was more of a fan of the original RI:SE, Kirsty's nipples were fantastic, proudly on display each morning without fail. Marvelous. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


 [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

how the hell did you get a picture of my missus ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)




----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd give her a lick.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Natasha Kiplinski is the morning TV babe IMO. I just wish they would ditch that feckin high table so we could more of her


She'd definitely be on my hitlist too!! Kelly Brook gets on it as well - great tits!! Just couldn't bear to hear her talk to me, even if she was yelling for more!!!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Â Kelly Brook gets on it as well - great tits!! Â Just couldn't bear to hear her talk to me, even if she was yelling for more!!!


She wouldn't be able to talk with her mouth full! ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I prefer natural titties, Kirsty G's are definitely fake, a cosmetic surgery consultant told me.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

gutted! 
I hate fake tits


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I hate fake tits


What? You mean like a waxwork model of Vlastan?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> What? You mean like a waxwork model of Vlastan?


ROFL

Where is he anyway, its a while since he last popped up ?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> What? You mean like a waxwork model of Vlastan?


It's another one liner..... ;D


----------

